# New Bonner bridge plans



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I just saw a visual of what the new bridge is going to look like. It appears to show that they are leaving a section of the old one on the south end. Are they leaving some of the old bridge that could be used for fishing?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

The old bridge will be demolished, with most of its steel and concrete dumped offshore as part of an artificial reef. To help stabilize the northern end of Pea Island, where the new bridge comes ashore, DOT agreed to leave the southern end of the old bridge intact.

It will become a 900-foot pier for tourists and residents who park their cars nearby.

“The public will be able to park and walk out onto the pier and look at the scenery,” Mebane said. “It’s just for observation at this point. Fishing will not be allowed.”


----------



## /\ SinkerScheme (Mar 3, 2016)

Someone should tell the construction company PCL that because on their site they have a guy holding what I believe to be a fishing rod on the pier.


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

/\ SinkerScheme said:


> Someone should tell the construction company PCL that because on their site they have a guy holding what I believe to be a fishing rod on the pier.


*True! Click to enlarge.*


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I think I read somewhere that the bonner bridge will be removed and used as artificial reefs but that the catwalk portion on the south end will be left intact for fishing purposes....could be mistaken about that.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

[HR][/HR]The agreement with the SELC was no fishing off the Cat walk. Birding only!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

beep for birdies as u pass!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> [HR][/HR]The agreement with the SELC was no fishing off the Cat walk. Birding only!



Good for the birders.
I will go there with a loaf of white bread to feed the Gulls.
Them birders will see more birds close up than they bargained for.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

bronzbck1 said:


> [HR][/HR]The agreement with the SELC was no fishing off the Cat walk. Birding only!


Man I hate that. We have spent hundreds of hours over the past twenty years fishing off the catwalk. Bird watching.....really???


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

ncdead said:


> Man I hate that. We have spent hundreds of hours over the past twenty years fishing off the catwalk. Bird watching.....really???


I'd take that like a grain of salt..my money's on you and yur grandkids will spend a lot more time out there


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I'm still fairly new to this forum, so can someone explain why it seems like the state is against fishing? Thanks


----------



## /\ SinkerScheme (Mar 3, 2016)

levellinebrad said:


> I'm still fairly new to this forum, so can someone explain why it seems like the state is against fishing? Thanks


Because we let an extremely small minority with a loud voice control everything in our lives. Everything has gone political and lawyered up to the point where common sense and reason has gone out the window.

Oh and people that pier and shore fish are a bunch of red neck scum whose whole purpose in life is to destroy the planet.


----------



## K-Town Bubba (Mar 10, 2016)

It ain't the state, it's the feds.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Levellinebrad .... The birdwatchers, sightseers and rich people don't want us fisherman obstructing the view, they want all of Pea Island to there selfish self .... And they're getting it thanks to Audubon and SELC .... River


----------



## /\ SinkerScheme (Mar 3, 2016)

The folks fortunate enough to be able to afford to offshore fish aren't going to complain with this deal. If this was solely based on environmental impact why not dump the old bridge as an artificial reef somewhere in the sound where people with smaller carbon footprint boats can fish? 

The boat fishers need to realize the environmental groups are not going to just stop access to shore fishers.Divided we are falling.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

River said:


> Levellinebrad .... The birdwatchers, sightseers and rich people don't want us fisherman obstructing the view, they want all of Pea Island to there selfish self .... And they're getting it thanks to Audubon and SELC .... River


One thing that always made me sick about the catwalk was the amount of trash that people left behind both on the catwalk and on the surrounding jetties. How hard is it to take your trash with you and throw it in the dumpster in the parking lot?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Agree with you on that one ncdead, same thing goes anywhere we fish .... If you carried it in, carry it out .... Slob fisherman hurt our reputation ..... River


----------



## /\ SinkerScheme (Mar 3, 2016)

Too many bad apples everywhere.

It takes personal responsibility to have freedom but too many want freedom from responsibility.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

ncdead said:


> One thing that always made me sick about the catwalk was the amount of trash that people left behind both on the catwalk and on the surrounding jetties. How hard is it to take your trash with you and throw it in the dumpster in the parking lot?


Don't remove that mountain dew bottle &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That's what the ocean/inlet water is for ...


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I understand the anger and frustration that people feel when they see shore birds hopping around on one leg because the other one was severed by discarded fishing line or the cormorant that swims by shaking it's head trying to to free the hook and line from its mouth. And all the garbage left behind by idiots who don't care....it's no wonder why there is a contingent that says to hell with fishermen. It all hinges on people being responsible. Don't think that is going to change and we are all going to pay for it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ncdead said:


> I understand the anger and frustration that people feel when they see shore birds hopping around on one leg because the other one was severed by discarded fishing line or the cormorant that swims by shaking it's head trying to to free the hook and line from its mouth. And all the garbage left behind by idiots who don't care....it's no wonder why there is a contingent that says to hell with fishermen. It all hinges on people being responsible. Don't think that is going to change and we are all going to pay for it.


Fishing isn't the "only thing" that severs birds' legs . . . 

Sometimes. "hooked birds" break the line and the hook can't be removed . . . 

Garbage isn't only left behind by fisherman . . . 

EVERYONE is the "problem" AND the "solution", NOT just "fishermen" !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I usually come away with more trash then I take in. But that takes morals. It's a shame that we little people get stomped on every way we turn around. Rich just get richer. Only thing that I know is all that money won't get them in the pearly gate's. Dat's fer sur!


----------



## /\ SinkerScheme (Mar 3, 2016)

ncdead said:


> I understand the anger and frustration that people feel when they see shore birds hopping around on one leg because the other one was severed by discarded fishing line or the cormorant that swims by shaking it's head trying to to free the hook and line from its mouth. And all the garbage left behind by idiots who don't care....it's no wonder why there is a contingent that says to hell with fishermen. It all hinges on people being responsible. Don't think that is going to change and we are all going to pay for it.


I agree with you. The environmental groups don't seem to realize that prohibition is not going solve any issues. Why not use this pier as an educational pier with donations to fish going to marine life rehab centers? The majority of people that fish are conservationists but like any group we have a small % of ignorant / lazy people that makes all look bad.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I am not convinced that it is a small percentage of ignorant or lazy people making the whole look bad. In my experience it is pretty rare to see a fisherman police their trash and leave their area cleaner than they found it. More often, they flick cigarette butts into the water, stuff their used line into a fence post and tie a grocery bag of their trash to the rail.


----------



## Spiderjhn (Dec 23, 2015)

It's my understanding that the cat walks will be left intact for fishing, no fishing from the road. I was there for the dedication and spoke with a few people from the park service about the trash issues. I pointed out the dumpster is always on the south end of the parking lot and people won't bother walking that far. Since the parking lot will be cut in half,the north end for fishermen/visitors, I asked if the dumpster could be moved to where the sidewalk leaves the parking lot going to the bridge.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Spiderjhn said:


> It's my understanding that the cat walks will be left intact for fishing, no fishing from the road. I was there for the dedication and spoke with a few people from the park service about the trash issues. I pointed out the dumpster is always on the south end of the parking lot and people won't bother walking that far. Since the parking lot will be cut in half,the north end for fishermen/visitors, I asked if the dumpster could be moved to where the sidewalk leaves the parking lot going to the bridge.


Thanks for the update, and good tip on relocating the dumpster!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It was originally reported that a pier would be left at bought ends for fishing. Of course the cat walks on the north end are over land now. I saw a report in island free press or out banks voice saying that the SELC came to agreement to have them for observation only. I hope that report is wrong. Caught some nice Stripers off that cat walk.


----------

